# how to hide raditor pipe gaps?



## tung256 (Nov 1, 2013)

these are the radiator pipes going from my 1st floor to 2nd floor. what can i do to cover the gaps in the drywall ceiling? this picture is actually not bad... but other rooms look much worse


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Clean up around them and use paintable caulking.


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

You could check at your local hardware store or big box store for a pipe collar. They are the same thing that most people have on the pipes coming out of the walls under their sinks. They do make hinged ones that are used for when you can't just slip one over the open end of a pipe.


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

That's a shot of the one for my toilet supply line. Although it's not a hinged one, I think you get the idea.


----------



## tung256 (Nov 1, 2013)

ahhh, i did not know a hinged one exists! will run out to home depot now. thanks!

joe, i cannot use caulk because some of the gaps are huge


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Here is one of the nicer looking ones.


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

Maybe hire a plumber to do a more professional job? Or enclose the pipes into a chase to hide the pipes entirely?


----------

